# Thinking of going from crossbow to a vertical.



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Just some advise from a guy that hunted with a compound bow, now has some target panic issues, hunted 2 seasons with a crossbow, now working through my target panic issues to try to hunt with my compound again. 
Try to learn to shoot your compound bow the right way. Go to a reputable shop have them help you with bow fit. Then either find a good archery coach. If you can't find one go to Nock on archery and watch John Dudley videos. (like him or not) He offers great info for all levels of archers and was a world class archer. He offers more content on archery than anyone in the industry. Buy his gear or don't is your choice but personally seeing how my son shoots his silverback release ( carter evolvtion) its hard to argue his coachings. 
After 20 years of shooting a compound I just now feel like I'm starting to shoot properly. 
Good luck


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

[QUOTE="don,

Sorry, somehow replied to the wrong thread...carry on.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Good to see you wanting to take up the sport of bowhunting are being a crosser. More and more folks are realizing there is no challenges or satisfaction in taking a deer with a stored energy bolt slinger so they are becoming bowhunters instead. Good on you for bringing more of yourself to the task and rising to the challenge. I fully support the weak and infirmed and disabled and little kids and small women that cant take up bowhunting to be crossers instead. at least it gets them in the woods even if they are not bowhunters.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> Good to see you wanting to take up the sport of bowhunting are being a crosser. More and more folks are realizing there is no challenges or satisfaction in taking a deer with a stored energy bolt slinger so they are becoming bowhunters instead. Good on you for bringing more of yourself to the task and rising to the challenge. I fully support the weak and infirmed and disabled and little kids and small women that cant take up bowhunting to be crossers instead. at least it gets them in the woods even if they are not bowhunters.


Not entirely true. Although I've never used a crossbow, I'd bet that there is PLENTY of challenge AND satisfaction in taking a deer with one. Just like there is satisfaction for me when I take one with a firearm. Is it to the level of satisfaction I get with a compound bow? Honestly, no!
A friend of my son's just started hunting this year during the firearm season, and said he would like to hunt during the bow season next year. I told him that I'd set up his bow for him and give him some lessons. The next thing I knew, he went out and bought a crossbow. I offered to help him set up and sight that in as well. He did express some interest in still buying a vertical bow.
Bottom line: *I told him that he was all set for hunting (with the crossbow) and he only needed to buy a vertical bow if he wanted to get into archery!* I told him I could still teach him to shoot with one of my old compounds, and he jumped on the idea!
<----<<<


----------



## 2stix-and-a-string (Feb 11, 2020)

Badfishmi said:


> It’s been on my mind lately that I think I’d like the challenge of a bow that I get intimate with and become one with. The crossbow I’ve taken two deer with and it doesn’t have that one with me feeling (wicked ridge invader). It’s a nice crossbow but it’s still pretty heavy and awkward going through the woods with.
> 
> I’m 35 and more than capable I just used the excuse that I didn’t have the time to become proficient enough to do the animal justice. I think its time to give it a fair shot.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------

